# Majulin



## bayberry321

I am curious about the origin of the surname Majulin.  I believe it's either Swedish or Finnish.  It seems to be very uncommon.  Does anyone recognize it?  Thanks very much!


----------



## kirahvi

There is no trace of the name in the Name Service of the Finnish Population Registry Centre.


----------



## bayberry321

Thanks very much for the prompt reply!  My great-grandfather's surname was Majulin, and he was listed as Finnish when he entered the U.S. in the early 1900s.  Yet another online site listed his birthplace as St. Petersburg.  He was a silversmith in St. Petersburg, and he married a woman of Swedish descent there is 1899.  Majulin does not seem to be a common name.  I am mostly Swedish but would be proud to confirm some Finnish blood!  Maybe Majulin is a Swedish name.  Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## reamary

I checked that site too, and actually it says that though currently there aren't any with that name, there HAS been the surname Majulin on less than 5 people from Finland, who have passed away. So I'd say it's possible your great-grandfather was Finnish!


----------



## bayberry321

Thanks for your interest and for your reply.  I posted my question last night and then spent this afternoon searching FamilySearch.org, and I may have found the people you mentioned.  I think I may have found my great-great grandfather and my great-great-great grandfather, plus his two sisters!  I hope I'm not making incorrect assumptions, but three Majulin children were born in Kaavi, Kuopio, Finland between 1839 and 1845.  The father of those children was listed slightly differently in the three entries:  Josef Majulin, Joseph Majulin, and Josef Adamsson Majulin, but hopefully I can assume they are all the same man.   The mother is listed as Eva Lisa or Eva Elisabeth, but presumably she is one and the same.

So the three generations look like this:

Josef (or Joseph) Majulin - birthdate unknown, birth place unknown,  but married in 1836
Joseph Emanuel Majulin - christened or baptised in Kaavi in 1845
Josef Ferdinand Emanuelsson Majulin - born about 1874 in Finland or St. Petersburg  (my great-grandfather)

Found no further mention of the two sisters, Eva and Josefina.  I hope they didn't die young.  There seem to be some Swedish names in there:  Adamsson, Henriksdotter, and Emanuelsson.  Hope I'm on the right track.  It's all fascinating!   I looked up Kaavi on the map; sounds like a pretty area.  Thanks very much!


----------

